# Large yellow jacket nest



## RiverDan (Apr 27, 2005)

This nest was in a mobile home in Thomas County.


----------



## flat foot (Apr 27, 2005)

Could you imagine climbing into your hunting cabin at 2:00 Am and running into that. WOW


----------



## TurkeyProof (Apr 27, 2005)

*Where?*

Where in Thomas County was this at?


----------



## striper commander (Apr 27, 2005)

How did you kiil them.


----------



## red tail (Apr 27, 2005)

Wow, What brave man took the photo?   

I'd fill it yp with gas and watch it burn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Kill em all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 27, 2005)

*Unreal...*

WOW!!!!  
Ain't NO way!!    
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## gabowman (Apr 27, 2005)

I aint ever seen anything like that before and I can spot bees from afar since I'm allergic. Matter of fact I aint ever seen a yellow jacket nest that wasnt in the ground. Could you imagine stirring that nest up? I dont think I could outrun that many bees.   

GB


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Apr 27, 2005)

*Wow!!!!*

Thats gotta be some kinda record...


----------



## RiverDan (Apr 27, 2005)

Our local extension agent sent the photo to Athens & they said it was pretty common


----------



## RiverDan (Apr 27, 2005)

It was yesterday morning  I took the photo & there were none out flying so there goes the brave part.  All I can say is it was private property in a rural area.


----------



## Kreed5821 (Apr 27, 2005)

I thought I had seen some big ones!


----------



## Woodsong (Apr 27, 2005)

Are you SURE it is not just Jabba the Hut with his head cut off??

WOW!


----------



## Racor (Apr 27, 2005)

wow

I mean wow....no really wow!   

I've never seen any bee hive/nest so big!


----------



## roadkill (Apr 28, 2005)

That just ain't right.  That's pretty scary!


----------



## Duff (Apr 28, 2005)

gabowman said:
			
		

> I aint ever seen anything like that before and I can spot bees from afar since I'm allergic. Matter of fact I aint ever seen a yellow jacket nest that wasnt in the ground. Could you imagine stirring that nest up? I dont think I could outrun that many bees.
> 
> GB



I''m with you Butch. I'd have to go to the hospital from walking by that place   That is amazing.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 28, 2005)

HOLY COW...I mean BEE!

Jim


----------



## Holton (Apr 28, 2005)

Man that's an eye opener this morning.............Dang.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 28, 2005)

Wow!!!!!!! That gives me the creeps just looking at it. 

Don't let HT2 and Jody Hawk know where that thing is. They'll be standing guard so know one will harm their precious mascots!


----------



## beginnersluck (Apr 28, 2005)

Woodsong said:
			
		

> Are you SURE it is not just Jabba the Hut with his head cut off??
> 
> WOW!


Could be!!  That was funny!


----------



## broadhead (Apr 28, 2005)

*Famous Last Words*

"Hey BubbaBob, hand me that rock. Now, hold my beer and watch this!!"


----------



## phinizyhunt (Apr 28, 2005)

Wow. !!   Anybody got a hammer?


----------



## Thunder (Apr 28, 2005)

*Wow*


----------



## Branchminnow (Apr 28, 2005)

broadhead said:
			
		

> "Hey BubbaBob, hand me that rock. Now, hold my beer and watch this!!"


You know what the famous last words of a redneck are now!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scout-N-Hunt (Apr 28, 2005)

Holy Cow!


----------



## Muygrande (Apr 28, 2005)

Got to be more big toebig toebig toebig toe careful!! I'd set 'er afire quick!! "Uh Dad, you know that 'ole Mexican Trailer on the Johnson place??? Well there's been a accident!!!"


----------



## jay sullivent (Apr 28, 2005)

that's a lot of fishbait


----------



## Bucky T (Apr 28, 2005)

You'd need a fire engine filled with wasp killer to spray that nest down!!!!

Tommy


----------



## HT2 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Dang!!!!!!!*

I'm a "JACKET" fan, but I don't believe I'd even wanna get close to that one..........

Man, them thangs would "BITE YOU"!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Handgunner (Apr 28, 2005)

That enters a whole new realm of HURT!

Man what a nest!


----------



## justus3131 (May 2, 2005)

It should be destroyed.  I lost my son to a nest like that, when he was 10 yrs. old.


----------



## Branchminnow (May 2, 2005)

Sorry to hear about it


----------



## bradpatt03 (May 4, 2005)

was he allergic or something???


----------



## Tom Borck (May 6, 2005)

Oh MY!!  Anybody call Ripleys Believe It or Not?


----------



## justus3131 (May 7, 2005)

Not allergic.   Was in a powered wheelchair and got front wheels caught in nest  and was there for five minutes before I was able to pull him out.  The number of stings would have killed an adult, so a  child with muscular dystropyhad no chance.  This was a tragedy no one should endure.  The point of me sharing this is for all nests to be destroyed upon discovery.


----------



## dutchman (May 8, 2005)

bradpatt03 said:
			
		

> was he allergic or something???



If you got into a nest that size, it wouldn'd make any difference...


----------



## JBird227 (May 8, 2005)

I didnt even know that they could get them that big. How did yall get rid of that nest???


----------



## justus3131 (May 8, 2005)

Exterminator pumped poison in for couple of hours, after dark while nest was calm.


----------



## DoDahDaze (May 8, 2005)

You are right, UNBIEVABABLE.  Would hate to see that in my camper during the summer.


----------



## Mrbowdeadly (May 12, 2005)

Lethal, I am sure.  Justus, my heart goes out to you, as a father of four I am so sorry you have to bear the burden of losing a child.

You got my vote for kill em all on sight thats for sure.

MBD


----------

